# Bichir has 2 white spots, need disease identification!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

He one was spot on the top of his back about an inch wide, and some white showing on one of his spines on his top fin. Is this fungus? and what good fungus meds are there if it is? (sorry no camera atm)

EDIT:He is still eating healthy with shrimp pellets and is still very active and doesn't act sick or anything. The white spots have no thickness and are somewhat see through, looks like the skin changed color. No other tank inhabitant has white spots, just the bichir!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually guys after closer inspection it looks like either a small layer of skin was scraped off(I think he was the one who broke my thermometer) my bichir, he acts so healthy so I'm fine know.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Watch to make sure the spots go away in a few days. If they don't or turn a color other than the natural color, treat for an infection. Melafix works well in most cases. Water without salts tends to invite infection.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Spots are almost completely gone now!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Albino_101 said:


> Spots are almost completely gone now!


Is it a Senegal Bichir like mine?


----------

